# 16 Nov - The last stocking of Apple Creek was successful



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

The last stocking of Apple Creek for this year was today...and it was by far a great day not only for catching fish but also stocking the creek and doing a micro-vertabre study of the creek which indicates a very healthy population of Stone Flies, Caddis and Mayfly Larvae, red worms and other insects for the trout to eat over the winter....there will be plenty of fishing opportunities over the winter as there are plenty of trout in the creek...C&R 12 Rainbows and 1 Brookie all caught on a #8 white streamer fly...fish ranged from 16" - 22" long.

Met a couple of the Fishermen from the OGF forums on the creek for the first time and they also caught and release a few themselves....it was a busy day with quite a few anglers counted 12 as I was leaving late in the afternoon...and there were quite a few this morning stocking and cleaning up the creek....

All in all not a bad day on the Creek and was happy to see some new faces...A thank you to the Clear Fork River chapter of TU...and the ODNR allowing Apple Creek to be one of the nicest creeks to fish in the state of Ohio for trout.....

Tite Lines !!

Mike 

http://www.cfrtu.org/CreelSurvey.asp?action=survey

http://troutfishingwooster.blogspot.com/2013/11/nov-16-2013-last-stocking-of-apple.html


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Mike, it was nice to meet you on the creek today. I ended up C&R 5 bows and 1 Bookie. I had a good time over there today. Too bad it's so far away or I would fish it more.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

flytyer said:


> Mike, it was nice to meet you on the creek today. I ended up C&R 5 bows and 1 Bookie. I had a good time over there today. Too bad it's so far away or I would fish it more.


No problem with understanding the driving distance....but you now have a back-up creek to fish when you feel like getting away for a day....I had the pleasure of not only meeting you but several others from the Forum and everyone seemed very respectable and enjoyed their fishing outing on the creek.....take care and keep in touch...

Tite Lines !!

Mike

http://troutfishingwooster.blogspot.com/2013/11/nov-16-2013-last-stocking-of-apple.html


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Just curious as to how many trout were stocked yesterday? Thx.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

So how many trout were stocked??


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Dugworm:
I am uncertain as to the rational for such secrecy but last year Clear Fork TU stocked over 750 trout in Apple Creek. I would assume this years figure is comparable to last year is my best guess.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm going to be in the area for work tomorrow so I packed all my gear in the car. Is my 3wt a good size or too small?

I'll be there around 3:00 if anyone is in the area.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

ducman491 said:


> I'm going to be in the area for work tomorrow so I packed all my gear in the car. Is my 3wt a good size or too small?
> 
> I'll be there around 3:00 if anyone is in the area.


It's perfect size


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I was there yesterday, teaching one of my buddies how to fly fish, stream was way up and kinda muddy, but I still managed a few fish, got 1 really nice bow over 20, and I hooked her right in front of me and she took off upstream straight between my legs ...


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Had my first experience fly fishing there this weekend had no luck water was up, but lucky someone gave me some pointers and I'm ready to try again soon! Would love some help on flys to use and ect,


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I got skunked there today but I got some good advice from guys too. I really like it there. Small water that I don't feel like I'm going to get swept away if I made a bad step. It's an hour and 20 min from home but I'll be back.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

pbrouse said:


> Had my first experience fly fishing there this weekend had no luck water was up, but lucky someone gave me some pointers and I'm ready to try again soon! Would love some help on flys to use and ect,


Wooly Buggers in Black and Olive, Pheaseant Tail Nymphs in #14, #16, scud patterns in olive and brown #16...any white streamers like the Grey or White Ghost will work...


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

ducman491 said:


> I got skunked there today but I got some good advice from guys too. I really like it there. Small water that I don't feel like I'm going to get swept away if I made a bad step. It's an hour and 20 min from home but I'll be back.


Try streamer patterns in white...like the grey and white ghost streamer fly.....the trout seem to like streamers a lot....catch all mine on a streamer I made up....#10 hook, white chennille and white marabou tail with a silver or gold beadhead...I fish it just like a jig., and make quick jerks like it's a minnow.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

pbrouse said:


> Had my first experience fly fishing there this weekend had no luck water was up, but lucky someone gave me some pointers and I'm ready to try again soon! Would love some help on flys to use and ect,


On Tuesday when I was there, Water was way up and colored its usually not like this, but I got a few on an all white bugger, when its normal water conditions for me, greens(olive,chart) works really good, or black streamers with some purple/blues or orange have worked great too, Hipwader is spot on, my first trip out this year about a month ago water was low and clear, I hooked around 2 dozen on small pheasant tail nymphs and stone flies.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

ChromeBone said:


> On Tuesday when I was there, Water was way up and colored its usually not like this, but I got a few on an all white bugger, when its normal water conditions for me, greens(olive,chart) works really good, or black streamers with some purple/blues or orange have worked great too, Hipwader is spot on, my first trip out this year about a month ago water was low and clear, I hooked around 2 dozen on small pheasant tail nymphs and stone flies.


You were there on Tuesday and I was there today Thurs 21 Nov from 2:30 til dark...water was up just a bit and stained ever so slightly....Ended up catching 8 Total plus a nice Brown Trout.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

I plan on this weekend, I just need some flys any places close to Wooster? And maybe someone to follow and help me I'm new and would love to learn the sport right, I already love it but to catch something haha


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I might be there with a friend or 2 Sunday morning, One of my buddies has never been there and he used to fly fish with his pops before he passed away, try to get him hooked up on a few. I live in Columbus so I usually pick up my supplies from Mad River outfitters, the guys there are pretty cool.

The key to trout fishing is the fish are always facing upstream, because that's where the food comes from. Most often they are close to the bottom, so what ever bait you are using, the closer you can get it to drift along the gravel the better. After you get used to it you will learn about swinging and using emergers and such. Just like bass fishing clear water use more natural flies and colored up water go with larger brighter baits.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

pbrouse said:


> I plan on this weekend, I just need some flys any places close to Wooster? And maybe someone to follow and help me I'm new and would love to learn the sport right, I already love it but to catch something haha


When you fish at Apple Creek there are usually 3 or more people fishing also...best thing to do is watch them and ask questions.....a lot of the fishermen including myself have helped anglers catch fish...I even gave some of my home-made flies to those that were new to the creek and they caught fish with them....there's always someone there that will give you some tips....


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

pbrouse said:


> I plan on this weekend, I just need some flys any places close to Wooster? And maybe someone to follow and help me I'm new and would love to learn the sport right, I already love it but to catch something haha


There is a Fin, Feather and Fur outfitters off of 71 and 250 in Ashland. They do carry flies and tying materials.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

had success today at the creek!!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

pbrouse said:


> View attachment 87149
> had success today at the creek!!


Nice catch, what'd you use?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice fish pbrouse! I was actually thinking of fishing it today but decided to head the other direction and hit a PA stream instead. Had a fun time picking ice off the guides and fishing in a blizzard lol


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

That is a photo of a trophy rainbow if I ever saw one, what a hog that fish is! Good catch and thanks for sharing that pic!


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

pbrouse said:


> View attachment 87149
> had success today at the creek!!


Nice Catch !...I was down there today for about an 1 1/2 hrs...fished from the Park to Rt 30 bridge downstream....had 9 hookups but only landed 4...was using a small #16 Brown Pheasant Tail Nymph...I think I seen you catch that fish in the Photo up by the Leaning Tree upstream or that might have been someone else....make sure and enter your fish catching comments and report on the creek today....helps the Clear Fork River Chapter of the Trout Unlimited get funds for stocking the creek....

Just click on the Apple Creek link....then enter your details and then hit submit....you can see then the details added to the Apple Creek survey....

http://www.cfrtu.org/CreelSurvey.asp?action=survey

Tite Lines !!

Mike


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Yea I had a good time! Is a nymph the way to go there? I used a custom wooly bugger today for about 1hr1/2 and that's all the action I got!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

That's a great fish! I may go on Monday after work.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

pbrouse said:


> Yea I had a good time! Is a nymph the way to go there? I used a custom wooly bugger today for about 1hr1/2 and that's all the action I got!


They did a micro-vertabrae (spelling bad) study of the creek on the 16th of November and there were a lot of bugs in the #16 and #18 range in brown and black....I rarely use a nymph but use streamers most of the time...but I was lazy today and fished with a strike indicator which I never hardly ever do....feels like your fishing with a bobber !!...but anyway wooly buggers, streamers, pheaseant tail nymphs will catch them all...It just depends upon what the trout feel like hitting on that day...or are they being selective in eating certain mayfly or cadis fly larvae off the bottom....


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Gotcha! You think I would have luck with #14 pheasant tail?


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

14's will work....I use black, yellow, green, brown pheaseant tail nymphs tied in all different colors....the key when using nymphs is getting a drag free drift...that's why I was using the strike indicator today...I was pretty much high sticking it.......


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Okay how do I fish a nymph than? I really have never used one.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

pbrouse said:


> Okay how do I fish a nymph than? I really have never used one.


http://howtoflyfish.orvis.com/video-lessons/chapter-five-wet-fly-nymph-fishing


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Last time I was up there when the water was high and muddy, on a white size 6 bh bugger/w red flash.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Another fine fish. For freshly stocked fish, a white bh bugger( I usually use sz10, 2 or 3x long) is candy for stockies.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

ChromeBone said:


> Last time I was up there when the water was high and muddy, on a white size 6 bh bugger/w red flash.


Nice Catch...I'll have to put that picture on my next Apple Creek Video....but that won't be till probably late next year around the time of the next stocking of Trout.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, yeah water was pretty colored up, so I was going big and bright, seemed to do the trick. I got like a 3 pound sucker earlier on #14 nymph in fast water earlier that day, was kinda cool too.


----------

